# String to Float



## &lt;rx:Radeq/&gt; (6. Dez 2004)

Ich habe zwei Strings die Abber nach Flaot konvertiert werden sollen.
Wie ???

Mfg radeq


----------



## meez (6. Dez 2004)

```
float f = Float.parseFloat(<string>);
```


----------



## Student (6. Dez 2004)

erläuterung.
es gibt eine klasse Float:
:arrow: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/Float.html

die dir eine methode parseFloat( String s ) zur verfügung stellt:
:arrow: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/Float.html#parseFloat(java.lang.String)

als hilfe für das nächste mal ;-)


----------



## &lt;rx:Radeq/&gt; (6. Dez 2004)

klappt!   
und wie siehst's umgekehrt aus ?

habs


----------



## meez (6. Dez 2004)

```
String s = String.valueOf(<float>);
```


----------



## Student (6. Dez 2004)

erläuterung.
es gibt eine klasse String:
:arrow: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/String.html

die dir eine methode valueOf( float f ) zur verfügung stellt:
:arrow: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/String.html#valueOf(float)

darf ich mich zitieren?


			
				Ben hat gesagt.:
			
		

> als hilfe für das nächste mal



war nur nett gemeint .. :?


----------



## bygones (6. Dez 2004)

RTFM !!

@meez: Nett wäre es wenn z.b. auch die API Links oder Erklärung dazu posten würdest - wie die zweite Frage zeigt hilft das einfache Beantworten leider nicht zum Verstehen


----------



## meez (6. Dez 2004)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @meez: Nett wäre es wenn z.b. auch die API Links oder Erklärung dazu posten würdest - wie die zweite Frage zeigt hilft das einfache Beantworten leider nicht zum Verstehen



Dazu bin ich zu faul...
Vielleicht sollten wir einen Thread für solches Sachen eröffnen, der da heisst: Kurze Fragen und Antworten


----------

